# Scenes We'd Like From A Hat [revived]



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 21, 2013)

This is an old game I started a while back that proved so popular it's been copied on here 3 times!

The idea should be familiar to anyone who has ever seen Whose Line Is It Anyway or Mock The Week with their Scenes From A Hat and Scenes We'd Like To See respectively (especially with how both shows were concieved by the same people), but if you're not, then it's really quite simple:

I give a scenario (recen e.g. "What You Wouldn't Want To Hear Your Surgeon Say") and you post your ideas for this scenario (another e.g. Jirachu's post about love-sickness and Riku)!

That thread was too focussed to work properly, but this one offers a lot more freedom and many more chances for fun to be had, so let's get started, shall we? First Scenario:

*What You Wouldn't Want To Hear Your Surgeon Say!*

Try to only post one idea at a time, that way it keeps things clear and unclogged, either way, I guess I'll start then:

You're not going to need that heart, are you?


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wait, what do I pull out first?


----------



## mewtini (Mar 2, 2013)

"Wait... how many incisions do I need to make? Oh, well. Eenie, meeny, meinie, moe..."


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 2, 2013)

It looks like we've run out of anaesthetic, so you're just going to have to bite down on this _really_ hard.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 2, 2013)

Was the big blue bottle the anaesthetic or the hand sanitizer?


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 4, 2013)

"~...The knee bone is connected to the, shin bone...~"


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 5, 2013)

Doctor: "Right, well we've no idea what could possibly be causing this ticking noise you keep hearing..."

Surgeon: *Enters the ward* "Has anyone seen my watch?"

Doctor: "Okay, I think I may have an idea..."

Surgeon: "Or my wallet? My keys?"

Doctor: "I'll book you in for surgeory now..."

Surgeon: "Okay, what about my glasses?"


----------



## Hogia (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, we were supposed to only take out your appendix, but we accidentally took out your entire bowel _except_ for the appendix.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't worry, this will hurt a lot.


----------



## Hogia (Apr 9, 2013)

Did you remember to sterilise that scalpel?


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 9, 2013)

"Hey, is this supposed to be green?"


----------



## Hogia (Apr 10, 2013)

"Just to let you know, I've never successfully done this procedure before. Fingers crossed I actually get it right this time."


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 12, 2013)

"I guess it doesn't bend that way."


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Apr 12, 2013)

Umm... We accidently stuck the needle in too far. A Light Year, to be more precise. Definitely more than an ångstrom.


----------

